# sound from subwoofer not hear..



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dear members,

I have Harman/Kardon HKTS11 with receiver AVR134 Harman/Kardon, when i tested using "test sound" via receiver, the sound from all speakers is great including sub woofer. But when play DVD (eg. transformer movie) the boom from subwoofer not hear. Any problem with my setting...???

Thank you...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi wijaya13, welcome to the shack.

I am not familiar with the HKTS11.
Since you have run the receivers test tones and they work, What setting are you using when listening to DVD's?


----------



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

robbo266317 said:


> Hi wijaya13, welcome to Home Theater Shack.
> 
> I am not familiar with the HKTS11.
> Since you have run the receivers test tones and they work, What setting are you using when listening to DVD's?



"6 channel input" in AVR134. I don't know the term in AV.

from DVD there 5.1 channel (red & white) left.. right.. surround.. center.. and subwoofer and then connect to receiver.

Please help.... :help:

sorry for my bad english...


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

As another person who's not familiar enough with harman/kardon receivers, I'm requesting that you post the available settings, as well as what information is showing up on the display LED.

If I had to guess however, 6 channel audio is for DVD-A and SACD. Does your blu ray/dvd player have HDMI out?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Check for a LFE/SUB level input option, I know when I had a AVR-525 it needed to use the +10db boost for the multichannel inputs to get any real movement of the sub.


----------



## BETO (Dec 31, 2010)

HI I WENT TO SOME POST TO SEARCH FOR HELP AND I GET HERE.. SORRY TO INTERRUPT BUT CAN YOU HELP ME? IM SEARCHING FOR TTHIS I SAW I A POST BUT THAT POSTT IS FROM THE 2010.. ANDD I HAVE NO ANSWER,.. THIS IS WHAT I SAW IN THERE ANDI CANT FIND IT ANY WHERE.. PLEASE HELP.. 

• CD with a sine-wave test tone recorded at 0dB reference level in the frequency range to be amplified (ex. 50Hz for a subwoofer amplifier, 1 KHz for a midrange application).


I KNOW IT SAYSS CD BUT CAN YOU TEL ME WHERE DO I GET IT FROM DOWN LOADING? PLEASE HELP..


----------



## BETO (Dec 31, 2010)

For the one with the problem with the dvd.. Do you have conected the input line for subwoofer? If you do.. Check the volume level from the amp.. You should find it in the inamp menu.. I hope you fix your problem..


----------



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> As another person who's not familiar enough with harman/kardon receivers, I'm requesting that you post the available settings, as well as what information is showing up on the display LED.
> 
> If I had to guess however, 6 channel audio is for DVD-A and SACD. Does your blu ray/dvd player have HDMI out?


showing up on the display LED :
>6 channel input

my DVD palyer doesn't have HDMI out

is it true I connect my dvd player to receiver using 6 channel output..?? or any other way .. ?


----------



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

nholmes1 said:


> Check for a LFE/SUB level input option, I know when I had a AVR-525 it needed to use the +10db boost for the multichannel inputs to get any real movement of the sub.


where i can find LFE/SUB level input option ..? ist under CH LEVEL menu ..?


----------



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

BETO said:


> For the one with the problem with the dvd.. Do you have conected the input line for subwoofer? If you do.. Check the volume level from the amp.. You should find it in the inamp menu.. I hope you fix your problem..



I've already set to max volume..


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

wijaya13 said:


> my DVD palyer doesn't have HDMI out
> is it true I connect my dvd player to receiver using 6 channel output..?? or any other way .. ?


The easiest way to get 5.1 sound is to use a DIGITAL AUDIO CABLE. 
There are 2 different connections/cables available for this: either use the DIGITAL AUDIO COAX cable/connection, or use the DIGITAL AUDIO OPTICAL cable/connection. Each of these connections uses a single cable to carry all 6 channels.


----------



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> As another person who's not familiar enough with harman/kardon receivers, I'm requesting that you post the available settings, as well as what information is showing up on the display LED.
> 
> If I had to guess however, 6 channel audio is for DVD-A and SACD. Does your blu ray/dvd player have HDMI out?


uppss... soryy.. yes my DV player has HDMI, is it helfull if I change 6 channel output with HDMI output..??


----------



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

gdstupak said:


> The easiest way to get 5.1 sound is to use a DIGITAL AUDIO CABLE.
> There are 2 different connections/cables available for this: either use the DIGITAL AUDIO COAX cable/connection, or use the DIGITAL AUDIO OPTICAL cable/connection. Each of these connections uses a single cable to carry all 6 channels.


I think I will try use DIGITAL AUDIO DIGITAL CABLE ...


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

The 2 DIGITAL AUDIO cables/connections that I mentioned earlier (COAX & OPTICAL) will not support the high resolution audio used with Bluray.
So if your AVR is capable of handling HD audio, you should use the HDMI connection. And if you didn't already know, the HDMI connection handles both the audio and the video, so only the one cable is needed.


----------



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

gdstupak said:


> The 2 DIGITAL AUDIO cables/connections that I mentioned earlier (COAX & OPTICAL) will not support the high resolution audio used with Bluray.
> So if your AVR is capable of handling HD audio, you should use the HDMI connection. And if you didn't already know, the HDMI connection handles both the audio and the video, so only the one cable is needed.


wow..!! you are so helpfull... I'm gonna try it using HDMI..
thank you..!!


----------



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

gdstupak said:


> The 2 DIGITAL AUDIO cables/connections that I mentioned earlier (COAX & OPTICAL) will not support the high resolution audio used with Bluray.
> So if your AVR is capable of handling HD audio, you should use the HDMI connection. And if you didn't already know, the HDMI connection handles both the audio and the video, so only the one cable is needed.


ok.. I've connected HDMI out from dvd player to HDMI out receiver. But all speakear not produced sound at all, any goes wrong..??


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

You need to set it to HDMI in, not HDMI out.

HDMI out on the receiver goes from the receiver to the HDMI in on the TV/Projector
HDMI in on the receiver comes from the HDMI out on the Blu Ray player

Set the Blu Ray Player to output HDMI if necessary. 
Set the receiver input to "HDMI"


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

nevermind it would help if I read all the posts


----------



## wijaya13 (Apr 13, 2011)

PROBLEM SOLVED...!!!

I change my 5.1 cable analog with digital cable audio optical.

thank you guyz..!!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------

